# i need some help from from people who are far more educated on this subject then i am



## brandon (Sep 17, 2015)

I found this bike in a old barn at my mom property, my kids love this bike although they are out growing it fast.. i wanted to restore it but was told other then mechanical dont touch it! It has no make of name or anything, no info what so ever! Ive contacted alots of people online, found most to be absolutely dishonest, exect for the man who referred me to this forum. I just need any direction from anyone to help me research this bike, thanks for reading have a blessed day


----------



## bricycle (Sep 18, 2015)

Early/mid 50's possibly made by Pal.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Sep 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Brandon


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 18, 2015)

brandon said:


> I found this bike in a old barn at my mom property, my kids love this bike although they are out growing it fast.. i wanted to restore it but was told other then mechanical dont touch it! It has no make of name or anything, no info what so ever! Ive contacted alots of people online, found most to be absolutely dishonest, exect for the man who referred me to this forum. I just need any direction from anyone to help me research this bike, thanks for reading have a blessed day



Don't think you'll get much help here either however, you may have been told already, it looks like a mid 50's early 60's bike for the front fork and wheel attachment  and wielded handlebars. Also it may have been 'restored' once already because the wheel colors ought to match, and paint is likely covering the original. Not likely very many made for several reasons: tandem, and operation. Personally I'd doubt that for every 1 regular trike this company sold, no more than 1 out of 100 of these would, and to complicate this, who's steering and who's pushing? This would require an incredible amount of cooperation between toddlers which wouldn't last too long. The stronger would be put in the back which means to weaker or younger steering,, that's a problem waiting to happen, Even visa versa it ain't gonna work. lol Twin's perhaps, maybe or brother and sister who can get along for short periods,  but usually one over powers the other so,, they would have very limited usage, limited manufacture, limited desirability except for attempting to market the  delusional parents hoping to unite their otherwise fighting kids. 

the best 'restoration' you could hope for is, if the paint could loosen up and leave enough original to look decent, and likely find a  white walled and black, as that does look likely, for the time frame, set for the rear, or white front  wheel/tire to match the rear.  And just because something is or may be rare, that has nothing to do with value or worth. Moreover, if you can't find an original on the net, these days, it aint worth the time and effort to make it so again. 

Clean it up, polish it, leave it alone and perhaps somebody will become attracted to it, besides your self,  someday as is. 


Also as you're hunting for the manufacture to narrow down the date, the chain guard design and rear platform, front fork, it's fender and wheel and the shape of handle bars ( curvature ) should help ya figure it out. If you can match those there may be some advertising in news print or magazines.


----------



## bairdco (Sep 18, 2015)

Try tricyclefetish.com


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 18, 2015)

I believe that's the largest model tandem tricycle I've ever seen. I know Hamilton made a tandem tricycle back in the 50s but not in this design. Plus, the Hamilton model had metal seats instead of the vinyl plastic topped Troxel seats this one has, which show little wear and tear for their age. Maybe another indication the tricycle saw little use for reasons stated by Jeff. Usually the vinyl tops are well worn to the point of cracking and mostly coming off the metal pan.

Dave


----------

